# الدورات والخبرات المهمه للمهندس الميكانيكي



## okab73 (6 يونيو 2010)

من خلال عملي في مجالات متعدده ( الصيانه والتعليم )
توجد مواضيع مهمه ودورات وخبرات على المهندس الميكانيكي معرفتها والتعمق فيها :
مثل : - 
1- معرفة والتعرف على البراغي والصواميل من طريقة تشكيلها وقياساتها المتوفره في السوق
2- ماكنات تشكيل المعادن وطرق عملها 
3- برامج الكمبيوتر واهمها ( icdl , autocad )
4- طرق وماكنات اللحام الخاصه بالمعادن 
5- طريقة قراءة الكتالوجات للماكنات وطريقة طلب قطع الغيار 
6- انواع الزيوت والشحوم واستعمالاتها 
7- انواع الصيانه الوقائيه والعلاجيه والدوريه وعمل تقارير وجداول لها
8- التعرف على اكبر الشركات المصنعه والمورده لقطع الغيار محليا وعالميا
9- انواع المعادن وطرق التعامل معها وتشكيلها
10 - الدورات الاداريه مثل تاهيل مدراء ورؤساء الاقسام 
11- دورات الكهرباء ( الكهرباء الصناعيه - plc التحكم ) وليس المقصود الاحتراف وانما المعرفه
ولا مانع من اخذ دورات اخرى مثل كمال الاجسام لتقوية الجسم لان المهندس الميكانيكي يحتاج احيانا
الى ممارسة بعض الاعمال بنفسه لقلة خبرة العاملين احيانا 


وشكرا 


ولا تنسوا رؤيكم في الموضوع مع التقييم والى اللقاء مع مواضيع اخرى


----------



## احمد عيد خليفه (7 يونيو 2010)

*متطلبات المهندس الناجح*

لابد لمهندس الميكانيكا بالتحديد من شخصيه قويه قادره على انتزاع افضل ما لدى الفنيين الذين يعملون معه وفى اقل وقت ممكن ولكن الموضوع كله يجب ان يكون بحب من خلال رو الفريق الواحد


----------



## boda portsaid (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## okab73 (7 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم 
لا بد من حب للمهنه والتعلم بسرعه 
والابداع 
وعدم الوقوف عند اول مشكله


----------



## jouini87 (7 يونيو 2010)

what's ICDL???


----------



## ESLAM ELSHAHAT (7 يونيو 2010)

تسلم ايدك بجد


----------



## ESLAM ELSHAHAT (7 يونيو 2010)

على فكرة يجماعة انا قدمت فى دون بوسكو القاهرة والمقابلة ان شاء اللة 1\7
اللى هيعوز اى استفسار
عن رسوم او حصص وبروجرام الدراسة شكلو اية يبقا يسالنى بس بقعد المقابلة عنيا ليكم


----------



## ESLAM ELSHAHAT (7 يونيو 2010)

اسف نسيت دورة تبريد وتكييف


----------



## moneebhamid (7 يونيو 2010)

Mashkooor


----------



## okab73 (8 يونيو 2010)

المقصود في هذه الامور للمهندس الميكانيكي بشكل عام 
حيث يوجد مصانع لا تحتاج الى تبريد او يوجد مهندس مختص في التبريد والتكييف

اما ال ICDL فهي الرخصه الدوليه لقيادة الحاسوب التي تشمل microsoft offic


----------



## jouini87 (8 يونيو 2010)

okab73 قال:


> المقصود في هذه الامور للمهندس الميكانيكي بشكل عام
> حيث يوجد مصانع لا تحتاج الى تبريد او يوجد مهندس مختص في التبريد والتكييف
> 
> اما ال icdl فهي الرخصه الدوليه لقيادة الحاسوب التي تشمل microsoft offic


بارك الله فيك على التوضيح


----------



## gamecenter (8 يونيو 2010)

يار يت لو تكرمت وارفقت كتب ومقالات بكل شي تفضلت به
وشكرا


----------



## okab73 (9 يونيو 2010)

ما اللذي تحتاجه بالضبط لان المواضيع كثيره وتحتاج الى وقت


----------



## sameh halousa (9 يونيو 2010)

very thanks with best kindly


----------



## okab73 (10 يونيو 2010)

wellcome to all


----------



## ahwazy (12 يونيو 2010)

شکرا جزیلا


----------



## okab73 (12 يونيو 2010)

يا أخوان الى عندوا اي سؤال انا في الخدمه ؟
خصوصا في الصناعات الغذائيه 
يمكن يراسلني على :
[email protected]


----------



## عادل 1980 (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووور على مجهودك


----------



## نيوتن ديزاين (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## elomda_5 (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## okab73 (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
ولا تنسوا التقييم


----------



## سيف المستقبل (14 يونيو 2010)

thank you my brother


----------



## okab73 (14 يونيو 2010)

well come


----------



## فارس القراضي (14 يونيو 2010)

انا اشكرك من كل قلبي وجزاك الله الف خير :75:[


----------



## okab73 (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## حسام نصير (16 يونيو 2010)

Thanks for your information and i with you in this Requirements for mechanical maintenance engineer


----------



## okab73 (16 يونيو 2010)

اخوان بالاضافه الى كل ما ذكرته 
يوجد امر مهم وهو الرسم الهندسي واكثر المهندسين ينسونه 
ولاهمية الرسم الهندسي 
قم بتنزيل كتاب الرسم في موضوعي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t204456.html

وشكرا


----------



## okab73 (21 يونيو 2010)

للتذكير


----------



## okab73 (24 يونيو 2010)

تجديد للموضوع


----------



## okab73 (30 يونيو 2010)

إضافه :-
توجد خبرات اخرى ملحقه بمجال عمل المهندس
حسب مثل الصناعات الغذائيه 
حيث ممكن ان يعتمد كخبير لنوع من الماكنات 
او خبير فحص الجوده
او خبير فحص لحام الانابيب
فلا تتوقف الخبرات في الهندسه الميكانيكيه ابدا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (30 يونيو 2010)

بالفعل امور مهمة بالاضافة الى ضرورة المثابرة والمتابعة المستمرة لكل ماهو جديد ومحاولة تطوير الذات
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (1 يوليو 2010)

طيب انا ان شاء الله داخل رابعه ومش عارف ايه نظام المشاريع ممكن حد يوضحلي اختار ازاي


----------



## okab73 (1 يوليو 2010)

نصيحه دائما انصح بها لكل الخريجيين 
1 - اتجه الى الصناعات الغذائيه ( نظيفه وغير ضاره بالصحه مثل البلاستيك )
ولا استغناء عن هذه الصناعات وتقريبا متشابه
2 - اتجه الى قسم الصيانه : لانه اروع قسم فيه التفكير والتجديد والعلم وكل يوم تمر عليك مشكله جديده
 وتكسب اكبر خبره ممكنه في اقصر فتره


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## okab73 (4 يوليو 2010)

العفو


----------



## kindheart186 (4 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور جدا*​


----------



## محمد جمال راضى (4 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا:77:*​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## okab73 (5 يوليو 2010)

thanks to alllllllllllllllllllllll
al takeeeeeeeeeeem please


----------



## okab73 (11 يوليو 2010)

تجديد


----------



## اللقلق (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك وجعلك تعرس:75:


----------



## okab73 (13 يوليو 2010)

اللقلق قال:


> شكرا لك وجعلك تعرس:75:


 
الله يجزيك الخير بس الدور عليك تعرس


----------



## okab73 (14 يوليو 2010)

:28:  للاستفاده :28:


----------



## okab73 (18 يوليو 2010)

:28: للاستفاده :28:


----------



## ميادة (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات الجيده وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## okab73 (22 يوليو 2010)

ميادة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات الجيده وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


 
العفو :63:


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## okab73 (25 يوليو 2010)

العفو


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (25 يوليو 2010)

سلام ياشباب 
مهندس الميكانيك يختلف عن كل انواع الهندسة الاخرى \\\الذي يطلب شهادة ال icdl من مهندس ميكانيك يكون رب عمل غبي جدا \ الاتوكاد ضروري ولكن هناك برامج هندسية اهم مثل (الانفنتور ) \ مهندس الميكانيك يجب ان يكون لديه دخيرة هائلة من المراجع الورقية والالكترونية بحيث يعرف كيف يستخرج المعلومة \ يجب ان يكون باحث متمرس عن المعلومات عن طريق النت \ 
الاهم دائما والاهم حسب عملي ان لايعرف كلمة (لااعرف )او ( مو اختصاصي ) بل الاختصار \\\ التعلم والتعلم والتعلم الدائم والبحث الدائم \\\ وذلك على مدار الساعة واليوم 
انني اتابع الشركات والبرامج والهاند بوكات ولدي مكتبة الكترونية حجمها اكثر من 200جيكا بايت ورغم هذا ينقصني الكثير واتابع البحث 
تريد النجاح تابع الدراسة والبحث \ وكفا \


----------



## ahmed abd-elhafeez (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور .....
لكن دورة icdl تقريبا مالهاش لازمه أوي لكن حاجه بتتاخد وخلاص


----------



## حمادة محمود (26 يوليو 2010)

اود الحصول على معلومات اكتر عن طرق الصيانة واتمنى الاهتمام بالصيانة الوقائية وطريقة عمل جداول الصيانة بجد لو بعتهلى الحجات دى هتكون خدمتنى خدمة العمر.
وعلى العموم متشكر على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## okab73 (26 يوليو 2010)

عدي عاشق ابو عجيب قال:


> سلام ياشباب
> مهندس الميكانيك يختلف عن كل انواع الهندسة الاخرى \\\الذي يطلب شهادة ال icdl من مهندس ميكانيك يكون رب عمل غبي جدا \ الاتوكاد ضروري ولكن هناك برامج هندسية اهم مثل (الانفنتور ) \ مهندس الميكانيك يجب ان يكون لديه دخيرة هائلة من المراجع الورقية والالكترونية بحيث يعرف كيف يستخرج المعلومة \ يجب ان يكون باحث متمرس عن المعلومات عن طريق النت \
> الاهم دائما والاهم حسب عملي ان لايعرف كلمة (لااعرف )او ( مو اختصاصي ) بل الاختصار \\\ التعلم والتعلم والتعلم الدائم والبحث الدائم \\\ وذلك على مدار الساعة واليوم
> انني اتابع الشركات والبرامج والهاند بوكات ولدي مكتبة الكترونية حجمها اكثر من 200جيكا بايت ورغم هذا ينقصني الكثير واتابع البحث
> تريد النجاح تابع الدراسة والبحث \ وكفا \


 
يا اخي الكريم 
شكلك متهور ولسه مهندس جديد :73:
icdl الكل بيعرف شو هي 
واكثر مهام المهندسين كتابة التقارير اما بخصوص الفنيين والعمال او 
بخصوص الماكنات والعدد والامور الاداريه 
وطبعا وين بتنكتب التقارير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :87:
وما بحتاج شرح اكثر لانك كلك مفهوميه :20::20:


----------



## الاسطى محمد (27 يوليو 2010)

منور


----------



## okab73 (27 يوليو 2010)

انتوا المنورين


----------



## okab73 (29 يوليو 2010)

للاستفاده


----------



## okab73 (2 أغسطس 2010)

رايكم وتقييمكم


----------



## محمد 1000 (2 أغسطس 2010)

أنا متابع النقاشات وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير
لكن دورة icdl هامة لكل مواطن فما بالك بمهندس ؟
لازم لازم دورة icdl طبعاً
وزي ما قال الباشمهندس كتابة التقارير وفي بعض الاحيان التعامل مع بعض متطلبات الويندوز ولازم تكون فاهم في الصيانة
مش هتكون مهندس قاعد على جهاز وقابلتك مشكلة في باتش او مشكلة ويندوز او وورد وتيجي تسأل واحد فني وتقول مش عارف
يبقى عيب جدا
بجانب ان في مهندسين كتير بيستخدموا الاكسيل في بعض الاحيان لبعض الحسابات البسيطة
متضمنش ممكن تحتاجها في ايه لكن لازم هتحتاجها
*********************
طبعا انا مشفتش حد اتكلم عن اللغة الانجليزية
واقدر اقول لكم انها اهم شئ وفي مقدمة كل ما تحدثتم عنه


----------



## okab73 (3 أغسطس 2010)

محمد 1000 قال:


> أنا متابع النقاشات وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير
> لكن دورة icdl هامة لكل مواطن فما بالك بمهندس ؟
> لازم لازم دورة icdl طبعاً
> وزي ما قال الباشمهندس كتابة التقارير وفي بعض الاحيان التعامل مع بعض متطلبات الويندوز ولازم تكون فاهم في الصيانة
> ...


 
تسلم يدك على الرد الجميل والرائع والمفيد :12:


----------



## okab73 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكورييييييييين على الرد :75:
بس يمكن نسيتونا بالتقييم  :73:*​


----------



## okab73 (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوريين على التقييم


----------



## okab73 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

رمضان كريم 
والعيد على الابواب:67: 
وما في تقييم :28::28:
ولا حتى كل عام وانتم بخير:80::80:


----------



## okab73 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

للتجديد


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اهم شى للمهندس هو اللغة النكليزية في الدرجة الاولى واللغة الهندسية معها واللغة الهندسية هي الرسم الهندسي وقرائة المخططات والحاسبة بالدرجة الثانية اي الوتوكاد وشكرا"


----------



## okab73 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

للاسف ارى الكثير من المهندسين 
يستهترون بموضوع شهادة icdl 
اي الرخصه الدوليه لقيادة الحاسوب 
وتعد هذه الشهاده من المتطلبات الضروريه للمهندس 
اي اولا : اللغه الانجليزيه 
ثانيا : الرسم الهندسي والتصميم ( الاوتوكاد ) 
ثالثا : Icdl 
وهذه من اهم الدورات والشهادات الاساسيه للمهندس :83::83:


----------



## المسافـــر (24 مايو 2013)

مالجديد في الدورات الهندسية يامهندسين بعد اربع سنوات ؟؟
وماهي افضل المراكز والمعاهد لهذه الدورات كلن حسب بلده "اذ يعرف"


التحية لكم


----------



## eng. amani (29 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك بالفعل على مهندس الميكانيك معرفة هذه الامور بالاضافة الى امور اخرى يجب عليه الالمام بها


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

رائع


----------

